# maxxis zillas



## BigBrute27 (Feb 1, 2015)

I know there are many threads on this topic but I was just wondering if my 08 brute 750 will have any loss of power issue if I get 27 in zillas or should I stick with 26 in zillas ......im new to the site and just picked up my quad yesterday and shes in dire need of rims and tires ...any input would be great thanks!!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

no, they run a little small so the 27 will almost be a 26 ( in a different tire ) and they are very light. you wont notice much power loss, if at all.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

I would go with 27, '08 bf 750 have good machine so it won't be a big deal, but you might also consider weight and wear of tire. Pitbulls are heavy but will last longer with better traction, ITP tires like Mudlite and XCT are light and tough too, then the Bighorn 2.0


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

27's or even 28's... if you want to stay about the same as stock go 27's. A little taller go 28's. I had 27x11's on all four corners and they were great.

If I had to do it over I'd probably go 28's S/W


----------



## BigBrute27 (Feb 1, 2015)

I got the 26's but I wish I went with the 27's they still look sick deff better then stock so well see how these do....I kinda wanna do new springs in the clutch tho just don't no what kind of set up I need I do mainly all types of riding....I just want a little more low end .....any ideas on what color spring would be best??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Almond EPI would be cheapest route, but that will be over kill for those tire.

I dont see how you could need any more low end... lol You shouldn't have lost any. If you really just want to dial it in, talk to VFJ and he can recommend one of his springs to you.


----------



## BigBrute27 (Feb 1, 2015)

whos vfj?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BigBrute27 said:


> whos vfj?


 He is the all-knowing V-twin god, Vforcejohn. Been building power with Kawasaki longer then some of us been alive. Here's his website:


vforcejohn.com


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Vforcejohn you won't find a nicer product or guy


----------

